# How to Train Your Dragon 2 - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

redacted


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow, a 95 Mike! I will defiantly have to get this one. Too bad the LFE is down so much. I will give it a boost before I run the movie
My kids and I enjoyed the first one and by the sounds/sight of it the second is on par


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Wow, a 95 Mike! I will defiantly have to get this one. Too bad the LFE is down so much. I will give it a boost before I run the movie
> My kids and I enjoyed the first one and by the sounds/sight of it the second is on par


if you enjoyed the first one you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the review. We greatly enjoyed the first one and we wanted to see the second one in theater but we were not able to. I will purchase this one.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the review Mike. We watched this a couple days ago and like you I was mystified by the lack of LFE compared to the first. I commented to my wife while watching it as I remember the first having some serious LFE when the dragons wings would flap. It was nonexistent on this version and I was a little disappointed. Nevertheless the movie was enjoyable and the story was great.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

GREAT review, Mike! I ABSOLUTELY loved the first one. I missed the 2nd one in theaters, but I picked it up and watched it on Tuesday night. I absolutely loved this one, too! I'm actually unsure of which one I like more. This one just had more emotion behind it and I felt really connected. I'm most likely going to be watching this one again this weekend!


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

I will definitely be watching this one! Thanks for the heads-up to give the subs a good boost before starting, which I will do. I wonder if it was a mastering error, though it's hard to believe that something that big and egregious would make it through whatever processes they have in place.

I actually caught it in a theater last June and quite liked it. I am rather disappointed that this didn't get released with either Auro 3D or Atmos. I watched it in Atmos at the theater, and understand it also played in Auro in some theaters. Dreamworks is supposedly one of the studios that Auro expects will be releasing blurays with Auro soundtracks. OTOH, I read earlier today that someone watched it on his Atmos setup with the Dolby Surround upmixer engaged and loved it.

Anyway, I digress. Thanks for the great review!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Jon Liu said:


> GREAT review, Mike! I ABSOLUTELY loved the first one. I missed the 2nd one in theaters, but I picked it up and watched it on Tuesday night. I absolutely loved this one, too! I'm actually unsure of which one I like more. This one just had more emotion behind it and I felt really connected. I'm most likely going to be watching this one again this weekend!


agreed, I'm not sure which I like better, they're both good, and they both have their own unique feel to them. 



bkeeler10 said:


> I will definitely be watching this one! Thanks for the heads-up to give the subs a good boost before starting, which I will do. * I wonder if it was a mastering error, though it's hard to believe that something that big and egregious would make it through whatever processes they have in place.*
> 
> I actually caught it in a theater last June and quite liked it. I am rather disappointed that this didn't get released with either Auro 3D or Atmos. I watched it in Atmos at the theater, and understand it also played in Auro in some theaters. Dreamworks is supposedly one of the studios that Auro expects will be releasing blurays with Auro soundtracks. OTOH, I read earlier today that someone watched it on his Atmos setup with the Dolby Surround upmixer engaged and loved it.
> 
> Anyway, I digress. Thanks for the great review!


after doing some research and discussing it on several other forums it seems it was a director's choice. The sound designer did both 1 and 2 and he' FAMOUS for putting really low and powerful levels in his movies. there's an interview video out there where the director mentions having to "tone down" the audio because he felt it was too dynamic in the first one. (which really makes no sense)


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Randy Thom, the sound designer, definitely is known for his dynamic flair. He did movies like The Incredibles, which I still use as a (family-friendly) demo! I am not sure if I agree with the director's choice to tone it down, but the sound design is still phenomenal even with a lighter bass emphasis.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Jon Liu said:


> Randy Thom, the sound designer, definitely is known for his dynamic flair. He did movies like The Incredibles, which I still use as a (family-friendly) demo! I am not sure if I agree with the director's choice to tone it down, but the sound design is still phenomenal even with a lighter bass emphasis.


oh yeah, the sound design was great. I just was rather disappointed by the lack of LFE.. it was low not just in comparison to the torture tester the 1st movie was, but to other movies in general ... still a great movie and looks amazing (and still sounds excellent)


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

As always - thanks for the review. I saw this in the theaters and was interested how it would get reviewed once on BR. I though that it was at least as good as the 1st possibly better. Have not opened my BR yet to experience the home viewing or judge the lack of LFE (which I will be aware since it was pointed out, LOL). I can't wait to enjoy this with the rest of the family!


----------



## mpyw (Jan 8, 2010)

Just got this, love the 1st one, hope this won't dissapoint


----------

